# Chariot Display case???



## TOS Maniac (Jun 26, 2006)

Does anone have any leads or ideas for a non-expen$ive display case for the Chariot? maybe a plexiglass or plastic or acrylic cube? anyone?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

TOS Maniac said:


> Does anone have any leads or ideas for a non-expen$ive display case for the Chariot? maybe a plexiglass or plastic or acrylic cube? anyone?


It might fit in one of the 1/18 scale die cast car cases.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Ultra-Pro Football Display case, available online and at any good sports card store and at some local hobby shops.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Scorpitat pointed me to a great case that you can get at A.C. Moore (it's like a Michael's type of big craft supply store)

big enough for the Chariot and the pod for around 20 bucks


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Yea, what Lou said........ Go to A.C. Moore, and find what you crave.

Sincerely,
Scorp.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Follow this link and you will find several sports display cases that start around $13.00 and go up from there.
http://www.bbcoutlet.com/displaycases.html

Ultra-Pro Square Football Holder is a bit misleeding. The ends are square, 7 x 7 inches but the length is 11 1/4 inches-inside dimentions. At $13.00+ change...its a steal. (The circular ball mounts are molded into the ends, however I don't feel they take away from the display)


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

You can also get the Football displays at TAP Plastics http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=302&

They're actually cheaper at the store than on-line.


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

If you are looking for something a little more custom you can go here,

http://www.casesforcollectibles.com/

Nice cases and outstanding service but they are not cheap.


----------



## MML (Apr 20, 2008)

I've been thinking about a case of some sort for the Seaview, with dust being the bane of display pieces... but it would have to be a damn big case.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

I have a couple of display cases from these guys and know of several other very satisfied customers (with some really large cases) - 

http://www.plexifab.com/

They are in SoCal, but the offer decent shipping or pickup if you are local. All of their cases are custom made and really rock.

Gene


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I'll second Gene's Plexifab recommendation. I've used them on a number of occasions, and they do great work. They're easy people to deal with, they work fast, and their rates are very reasonable. For the sort of thing you're looking for, they're a terrific resource.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

MML said:


> I've been thinking about a case of some sort for the Seaview... but it would have to be a damn big case.


Big case? For Plexifab, that shouldn't be a problem...


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Awesome! I believe I need about 6 or 7 of those!


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Awesome! I believe I need about 6 or 7 of those!


----------



## MML (Apr 20, 2008)

Carson Dyle said:


> Big case? For Plexifab, that shouldn't be a problem...


Yowza! Those _are _ big. I wonder if they ship to Ireland...


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Probably, but I'd think the shipping charges would be astronomical.


----------



## MML (Apr 20, 2008)

Carson Dyle said:


> Probably, but I'd think the shipping charges would be astronomical.


Not to mention the risk of breakages!


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

Martin,

Why not go to your local plexiglass fab shop with a drawing of what you want? They should be able to fab something up for about the same cost as a store bought case ... without the shipping costs.


----------

